
Sackler Became the Most Toxic Name in Philanthropy - dsr12
https://www.townandcountrymag.com/society/money-and-power/a27289277/joss-sackler-jillian-sackler-interview-family-name/
======
ohiovr
My Name is Scott Yannitell. I live in Marion Ohio, a place where thousands of
people have been permanently enslaved by this family. I say with no lack of
conviction that the fires of hell will burn for eternity and there will be
praise in heaven and earth because of God's justice.

Here is my town on NPR

[https://www.npr.org/2015/08/23/433575293/ravages-of-
heroin-a...](https://www.npr.org/2015/08/23/433575293/ravages-of-heroin-
addiction-haunt-friends-families-and-whole-towns)

When I saw the Movie Aliens as a child I wondered how it could be possible
that Burke, as as a human being, could be so savagely selfish and greedy. But
now there are real life Burkes among us.

There is certainly no justice for the rich and the powerful in this life as
the Saville, The sacklers, and Epsteins know. But I swear to you there is
justice in the afterlife.

